# gutter removal or not?



## beautify (Apr 14, 2008)

Ok.. am estimating on a job to do trim on two buildings... nothing complicated except just looked at the gutters.. they are screwed in and have adhesive/grey caulk on the seams... This will be labor intensive to remove, repair wood underneath, and re-attach. I will give an estimate removing gutter and on painting trim under gutter. It is well sealed between gutter and wood. And I will give estimate on painting without removing . The downspout I would remove. My question is: Is it customary to remove such gutter to paint or because of its permanence do I leave it. I feel hesitant to quote on this job because its 2 floors and of so many gutters. Thank you for your input.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We only remove the gutters if they are going to be replaced. Downspouts always come off. you will never get those gutters back on correctly with out leaks


----------



## beautify (Apr 14, 2008)

*thank you*

just breathed a sigh of relief... will try to pursuade owners that they dont need to be removed...its a pretty new building and the paint under the gutters is in good condition...


----------



## Mopaint (Oct 17, 2007)

I assume this is modern k style gutter. Leave it on or you will be liable for future leaks. In the old days of gutter brackets and half round gutter we took them off it is no longer "customary in the trade"


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

90% of the time we leave them on....but on a full restoration, or a house like I bid last week we said we would remove them... after signing a release of liability. We would not put them back on, but would offer a sub if needed.


----------



## beautify (Apr 14, 2008)

*thank you for responding*

thanks to you all.. I feel better about my decision and am putting together a quote.. but wanted enough feedback to pursuade them that it is a pain in the butt.. and that its not done that often... I appreciate your response.. :clap:


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

We used to remove and replace the gutters, and we had months of call backs everytime it rained. It took us forever to get them sealed properly. Now we refer them to a gutter company. We will remove them in a replacement situation.

Brian Phillips


----------



## Wing 54 (Jan 3, 2008)

I've had trouble with sags and drainage before to. Call backs.

 

Only remove downspouts and offer to paint gutters if owner wants to have them removed by gutter professional.


----------



## beautify (Apr 14, 2008)

*thanks*

Yeah..I am offering to clean them as it's just rain dirt stains.. washable..


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

Brian said:


> We used to remove and replace the gutters, and we had months of call backs everytime it rained. It took us forever to get them sealed properly. Now we refer them to a gutter company. We will remove them in a replacement situation.
> 
> Exactly . . . A painter's time is much better spent painting than removing and replacing gutters.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I have never removed gutters in my years of painting. We have removed down spouts. Recommending a gutter service is always the best when it comes to the need of gutter removal.

J


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

If ya do remove and they're having another company install new, keep the gutters for scrap metal.......sh*t adds up if ya start a scrap pile in your shop. :thumbsup:


----------



## beautify (Apr 14, 2008)

*ha ha*

you are funny... made me laugh


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

I send Tim all my old gutters
He's building a robot out of them


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Well, since I'm try to get to 250 posts, I'll add my 2 cents.

I agree with all the others. As a youngster I worked with carpenters who (amongst other skills) installed gutters (back in the days when gutters were wood). To get the right distance and height from the drip edge and the right slope takes a number of people with the right skills and knowledge. Not something for the amateur. 

Downspouts are easy.

-Bill


----------



## samthedog (Mar 15, 2008)

premierpainter said:


> We only remove the gutters if they are going to be replaced. Downspouts always come off. you will never get those gutters back on correctly with out leaks


yup, same with me. Sometimes I won't take off the downspouts either depending on their age. If the owner insists on having their 40 year old spouts left on the house I paint around them. If possible I insist on taking them off and replacing them as most times they are in a pretty bad state. You would be surprised at how many minds I have found in the gutters over the years....


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

I've repaired my share of gutters, and it's a pain to remove the old ones--they usually have about 1/2" of sealant piled up on each seam, which has to be cut/scraped off in order to remove the sections (without damaging or scratching them of course). I did a simple replacement of a 5' section last week--2.5 hours to remove the old one, 20 minutes to cut and install the new one.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

I'd be worried about gutters caulked in like that, water that goes behind will be trapped.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

I see a lot of people remove downsposts, I never do, and always tell the client upfront I think it does more harm then good,the reason I think it does more harm then good is it is creates a weaker downspout when you put them back. imo And i feel the surface behind the downspout is very well protected anyway. I always explain this when doing the estimate, and tell them if they want me to remove the downspouts I will. So far only one client has asked us to remove the downspouts.

All you guys remove the downsputs to paint behind them?????


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Depends on whether the time is paid for. Downspouts are a breeze anyway.

Probably no harm in leaving them up. Taking them down is a sales point though.


----------



## Home_Improvement (Apr 30, 2010)

*Gutters repair / removal*

It is definitely worth it to get your hands on gutter removal. I used to work as a painter and began removing gutters to do a good job, after my painting company was well-positioned I started a gutter repair and install business that has been very lucrative. 
______________
Atlanta Gutters


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> Well, since I'm try to get to 250 posts, I'll add my 2 cents.
> 
> 
> 
> -Bill


Memories.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

daArach said:


> Well, since I'm try to get to 250 posts, I'll add my 2 cents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow talk about unearthing relics. I think this thread may be protected by the Society for the Preservation of Antiquities


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

lol you just never know what is going to pop up around here.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> lol you just never know what is going to pop up around here.



The WW says that often


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> The WW says that often


After she slips you the viagra and crosses her fingers. :jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

four hours? I ain't calling no doctor, I'm calling everyone in my "little black book".


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

VIAGRA: When men are men and sheep are scared


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Viagra: Like putting a new flagpole on a condemned building!


----------

